# Newbie Making the drive to Vermilion this weekend



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

Can anyone give me any info on a starting point to fish the Vermiion for steelhead. Wanting to know if the vermilion is fishable this weekend & any other local knowledge I should know before making the 3.5 hour drive? Thanks In Advance!
BK


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Havent seen it personally, but I seriously doubt it will fish given the cold temps as of late and if we do get a decent melt she will be muddy for at least a week or so , not sure if the rocky has any open water higher up maybe someone else can chime in on that


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

If your driving 3.5 hrs i would be hitting one of the rivers east of the V. Although they still may not be fishable this weekend.


----------



## fishjockey (Feb 14, 2016)

If you get on ODNR site and type in steelhead fishing and go all the way to the bottom of the page they have flow rates and maps of the rivers. I don't know if that helps you out.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

I have not seen the river either this week but I have attached a good starting point to fish.
I would also think farther East this early.

http://www.mapquest.com/us/ohio/business-vermilion/mill-hollow-vermilion-river-reservation-305883771


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

MKslammin said:


> Havent seen it personally, but I seriously doubt it will fish given the cold temps as of late and if we do get a decent melt she will be muddy for at least a week or so , not sure if the rocky has any open water higher up maybe someone else can chime in on that


I heard over the weekend the Rocky was wide open in certain spots.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The local weather report is saying high 40s and rain on Friday , the melt off is bound to mess up the rivers and even the Tribs , for awhile.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's fine, at least they'll hopefully be ice free and clearing next week!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah this coming melt will clear the rivers and Tribs of any ice then it should be ready to go, after it clears up.


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

fishjockey said:


> If you get on ODNR site and type in steelhead fishing and go all the way to the bottom of the page they have flow rates and maps of the rivers. I don't know if that helps you out.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Brian Kohen said:


> Thanks for the help!


Been over several of the smaller tribs and the Black and Rocky today, all were open and flowing clear. I may hit the V tomorrow if any good I'll send you a PM.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Went down and walked the V this evening. Not enough open water to make a trip. less than 10% of the river is open. The other tribs I looked at today were open and running nice but the V has a lot of holes and slack water and that is all frozen. The runs and fast water are ice free for the most part. but they are not enough to pay you to make a trip just to fish there. Saw two guys further down stream in the marina area sitting out on the ice fishing.


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

Appreciate all the help, Thank You!


FAB said:


> Been over several of the smaller tribs and the Black and Rocky today, all were open and flowing clear. I may hit the V tomorrow if any good I'll send you a PM.


Thanks for the info...I have never been to Rocky River, do you have an entry point that you might suggest? I imagine the further downstream the better? Thanks again for the info!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Brian Kohen said:


> Appreciate all the help, Thank You!
> 
> Thanks for the info...I have never been to Rocky River, do you have an entry point that you might suggest? I imagine the further downstream the better? Thanks again for the info!


No not really, I don't fish Rocky much and can't tell you a lot about it , what I saw was from the bridge over Rocky, not sure what it is like up or down stream.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

The V fished very well today on 3 inches of ice. Big fish and plenty of action, I'm sure you were speaking of soft water, not ice fishing, but should be opening up Friday through Sunday and only getting better. My bet is it will stay clear enough to fish this weekend. Visibility was 18-24 " today.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

NTheGlidePath said:


> Appreciate all the help, Thank You!
> 
> Thanks for the info...I have never been to Rocky River, do you have an entry point that you might suggest? I imagine the further downstream the better? Thanks again for the info!


Just PM's you some locations on the Rocky River. I realize you are targeting steelhead but I noticed your from the Dayton area and wonder if you ever fished the tailwaters at brookville? Supposed to be a good little spot for Browns and rainbows and I think it would be a lot closer to you if you reside in Dayton and wanna get after some trout on the fly.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rocky blown this am 2-3 days before fishable


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anyone see the V today, how's it look. Thinking about going tomorrow. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

ejsell said:


> Anyone see the V today, how's it look. Thinking about going tomorrow. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was there Saturday & it was a mess. I started at the Rock, it was raging, muddy lots of debris. Went to mill hollow & Schoepfle Gardens & it was the same. I'd give it a few days. BK


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

The conductance is currently at 441... 500 is where I start to fish it, with large steelhead spawn sacs. 650-700 is clear water. Turbidity is still at 63, really need that to be 30 or less to fish it. You might be able to pull a fish tomorrow, who knows, can't catch em sitting on the couch! It just stinks that by then the CFS will be below 75-80. Still fishable just gives us a shorter window to fish the V before she looses all her flow


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The lack of snowfall is really hurting us this spring. The river should be flowing much faster and hold around 150-200 for weeks instead of a couple days.


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

wannabflyguy said:


> Just PM's you some locations on the Rocky River. I realize you are targeting steelhead but I noticed your from the Dayton area and wonder if you ever fished the tailwaters at brookville? Supposed to be a good little spot for Browns and rainbows and I think it would be a lot closer to you if you reside in Dayton and wanna get after some trout on the fly.


I don't know anything about Brookville? Do you have any advice or access points without giving away your honey holes? Thnx! BK


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I am not opposed to sharing honey holes if I got them. However I only fished Brookville once. Just below the dam in the tailwaters is plenty of water to fish. If you pull up the map on flymasters.com it will tell you were to go. I have a new fishing buddy that has had great success there in the past.


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

wannabflyguy said:


> I am not opposed to sharing honey holes if I got them. However I only fished Brookville once. Just below the dam in the tailwaters is plenty of water to fish. If you pull up the map on flymasters.com it will tell you were to go. I have a new fishing buddy that has had great success there in the past.


Thnx, I will check it out!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

SelfTaught said:


> The conductance is currently at 441... 500 is where I start to fish it, with large steelhead spawn sacs. 650-700 is clear water. Turbidity is still at 63, really need that to be 30 or less to fish it. You might be able to pull a fish tomorrow, who knows, can't catch em sitting on the couch! It just stinks that by then the CFS will be below 75-80. Still fishable just gives us a shorter window to fish the V before she looses all her flow


what selftaught said is right on...fished it today after worked, pulled a few in about 6 inches of vis. Tuesday color should be better but the flow will low.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Hardwood, would the dredging they did this past summer have any affect this spring why it's dropping so fast & taking so long to clear up?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would say no. We haven't had enough precipitation to keep water coming into the system. The dredging is at the end of the water shed and therefore, I don't believe it makes a difference what the flow is a couple miles south. The lack of water is really hurting and I wonder if we are losing some natural filter areas. It does seem lately the river is struggling to clear up. That could be because the river just doesn't have enough water to clear itself.


----------

